# Speedcubing Club in Rochester MN



## Poorcuber09 (Nov 8, 2021)

hi this is a thread about possibly starting a club in Rochester MN, we would have meetings and fun challenges, im open to any suggestions about how to start the club


----------



## leftycube (Nov 28, 2021)

I am interested in this. I’m not sure what we would need to do but I think the community would be great!


----------

